# come ogni giorno



## trikilitrakala

Un vecchio cieco entra come ogni giorno nella sua biblioteca, luogo malandato dove non mette piede nessuno da molto tempo.

Mio tentativo:

As it is his every day custom, an old blind man enters into his library – a run-down place where nobody has set foot on for a long time.


Grazie,
triki


----------



## Alessandrino

Non mi piace tanto as it is his everyday [tutta una parola] _custom_. Ecco il mio tentativo:

_Like every other day, an old blind man walks/is walking into his library - a run-down place where nobody has set foot in for a long time._


----------



## joanvillafane

Here's another way. 
As he does every day, a blind old man goes into his library - a run-down place that nobody has set foot in for a long time.
(It's kind of a strange sentence - nobody has set foot in it except this old man who goes there every day?)


----------



## Odysseus54

Anche semplicemente " Like every day a blind old man goes into his library - a run-down place nobody has set foot in for a long time "

Non "Like every other day .. " , che vorrebbe dire " Come a giorni alterni "


----------



## rrose17

Ciao I read it like Joan, wondering if he goes there every day how can it be a place nobody has set foot in for a long time. Also I agree with Ody about every other day can be ambiguous but it can, in fact, mean _ogni giorno_, for example "Today, like every other day he went into..."


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Ciao I read it like Joan, wondering if he goes there every day how can it be a place nobody has set foot in for a long time. Also I agree with Ody about every other day can be ambiguous but it can, in fact, mean _ogni giorno_, for example "Today, like every other day he went into..."



Thanks for bringing it up - I had a very faint afterthought that it might be so..  

When is the 'a giorni alterni' meaning triggered, then ?

If I say " I go there every other day" , am I saying that I am skipping a day every two , or not ?


----------



## joanvillafane

I go there every other day means Monday, Wednesday, Friday, etc.

And I would just like to add that "like" is not considered grammatically correct to introduce this phrase.  It should be "as."


----------



## rrose17

There is a poem by the Sufi mystic Rumi that starts like this (or at least has been translated like this)
_Today, like every other day,
we wake up empty and frightened_...

It seems Joan, that it's quite common usage.


----------



## joanvillafane

Well, I could probably explain why your poem is different in structure from the sentence about the old man, but I don't want to go into that here. And I agree that it is quite common to see "like" where some people might insist on "as."  But I'm not one of those insisters


----------



## trikilitrakala

joanvillafane said:


> Here's another way.
> As he does every day, a blind old man goes into his library - a run-down place that nobody has set foot in for a long time.
> (It's kind of a strange sentence - nobody has set foot in it except this old man who goes there every day?)



Yeah, that's the meaning of the sentence,

many thanks to all.


----------



## Alessandrino

@joan and rrose:

I don't know how I did it, but, as you say, my sentence was supposed to start with _Today_. I think we can all agree that _Today, like every other day..._ is not ambiguous at all. Maybe not grammatically flawless, but still acceptable. What do you think?


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, of course, very acceptable.


----------



## You little ripper!

_As is his custom every day._................ might be another option. 

Triki, shouldn't it be: ................._a run-down place where nobody else has set foot__..................?_


----------



## trikilitrakala

Charles Costante said:


> _As is his custom every day._................ might be another option.
> 
> Triki, shouldn't it be: ................._a run-down place where nobody else has set foot__..................?_



You're right, but that's how the sentence is formulated also in the original Italian. I'll point that out to the author, thanks.


----------



## Odysseus54

I am getting confused - if

"Today, like every other day " means " Today, like every day "

how am I supposed to say

" Today ( odd day ) like every other day ( like every odd day ) ", without ambiguity ?



In other words, what triggers or inhibits the meaning of "one every two days" that "every other day" generally has ?


----------



## rrose17

I think when you're being this specific you'd have to say it slightly different to avoid any ambiguity as in
_Every second day, like today_... but I'm trying to imagine a context where you'd say this and am having a hard time. Maybe "I have to take this medicine every two days, so every second day, like today I don't have breakfast since I have to take it on an empty stomach."


----------



## Odysseus54

And if I say " I try to go to the gym every other day ", what do you understand ?


----------



## Alessandrino

Odysseus54 said:


> I am getting confused - if
> 
> "Today, like every other day " means " Today, like every day "
> 
> how am I supposed to say
> 
> " Today ( odd day ) like every other day ( like every odd day ) ", without ambiguity ?
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, what triggers or inhibits the meaning of "one every two days" that "every other day" generally has ?


I'm with rrose on this (how could I be not? . In your example, it would be your second sentence to be a ambiguous.

_Like every other day_ (often with _today _and/or _just) _is mostly used to mean _like every day_.

EDIT:



Odysseus54 said:


> And if I say " I try to go to the gym every other day ", what do you understand ?


Context is everything. In this case I think it's pretty clear that you go to the gym one day, then you rest the following day, then you go to the gym again, and so on...


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> And if I say " I try to go to the gym every other day ", what do you understand ?


Sure I'd understand exactly that you try to go every second day and no pasta after 6... But I doubt doubt if I saw you with your gym bag you'd say "today, like ever other day I'm off to the gym." I would think you try to go daily.


----------



## Odysseus54

And if I say " Today I am off to the gym - I go every other day " ?


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> And if I say " Today I am off to the gym - I go every other day " ?


Yup, that would mean every two days.


----------



## london calling

Another option:

A blind old man goes into the library, like he does every day.......


----------



## Odysseus54

So it seems to me that "every other day" by itself means "every two days".

"Like" for some reason inhibits that primary meaning - right or wrong ?


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> So it seems to me that "every other day" by itself means "every two days".
> "Like" for some reason inhibits that primary meaning - right or wrong ?


Almost...
_He comes here all the time. Every other day I would tell him to get lost but today for some reason I felt more receptive and asked him to come in.

_


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> So it seems to me that "every other day" by itself means "every two days". Yes, I also agree with the others on that.
> 
> "Like" for some reason inhibits that primary meaning - right or wrong ?



Yes. If I say _like every other day_ I mean _come tutti i giorni_ - _every_ diventa una specie di rafforzativo in questo contesto
.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Almost...
> _He comes here all the time. Every other day I would tell him to get lost but today for some reason I felt more receptive and asked him to come in.
> 
> _




Yeah, and here "other" is a proper adjective , not part of an idiom - I guess that's the answer. 

But in your example I would use 'any' rather than 'every'...


----------



## mabimabi

Posso usare questa espressione anche con un giorno particolare? Ad esempio, like every monday? Per dire come ogni lunedì, oggi ti ho portato il caffè


----------



## london calling

Preferisco  'as I do every Monday', ma sono convinta che sentirai dire 'like (I do) every Monday. '


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Preferisco  'as I do every Monday', ma sono convinta che sentirai dire 'like (I do) every Monday. '


Domanda @london calling : potrebbe "like every other day" essere più romantico e morbido di " as I do every day"? Mi spiego:....?


----------



## Mary49

Mi pare che "every other day" voglia dire "un giorno sì e uno no".


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Mi pare che "every other day" voglia dire "un giorno sì e uno no".


Probabilmente dovrebbe essere " As every other days"


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Probabilmente dovrebbe essere " As *every *other day*s*"


Every other day/week/month definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary   "If something happens, for example, *every other day* or *every other month*, there is a day or month when it does not happen between each day or month when it happens".
Definition of EVERY OTHER   "—used to say that some repeated activity, event, etc., alternately happens and does not happen in consecutive named periods _I run *every other day*._ _The contest is held every other year"._
N.B.: "*Every*" è singolare e non può unirsi ad un sostantivo plurale. come "*days*".


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hello Mary49,
"Un giorno si e l'altro no" da queste parti si dice "Every second day". 
 To Lorena:"Come ogni altro giorno" , la parola giorno e' singolare anche in italiano...


----------



## Mary49

pebblespebbles said:


> Hello Mary49, "Un giorno si e l'altro no" da queste parti si dice "Every second day".


Beh, è un altro modo di dire "every other day", no?


----------



## london calling

pebblespebbles said:


> Hello Mary49,
> "Un giorno si e l'altro no" da queste parti si dice "Every second day".
> To Lorena:"Come ogni altro giorno" , la parola giorno e' singolare anche in italiano...


Sul serio? Io dico 'every other day' per dire 'un giorno sì e un giorno no'....

I would only use 'every second day' in very specific circumstances.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Domanda @london calling : potrebbe "like every other day" essere più romantico e morbido di " as I do every day"? Mi spiego:....?


Non lo so..... Comunque, volevo elaborare su quanto detto sopra. Parlando dico 'like (I do) every day' ma dovessi scriverlo  direi 'as I do every day': ovviamente, non intendo in un'e-mail ecc. agli amici, intendo in una situazione più formale (un documento di lavoro, per esempio). Cosa vuoi, la penna rossa dei mie insegnanti ha lasciato un segno indelebile.


----------



## Tellure

trikilitrakala said:


> Un vecchio cieco entra come ogni giorno nella sua biblioteca, luogo malandato dove non mette piede nessuno da molto tempo.



So che non è una traduzione precisa, ma a me è venuto subito spontaneo pensare a "as usual", in questo caso specifico.

Edit:
Oppure "as always", "as he always does".


----------



## tsoapm

london calling said:


> Sul serio? … I would only use 'every second day' in very specific circumstances.


Ditto. I had to look Roscommon up, myself, but perhaps not everyone is so geographically ignorant as I am.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Sono in Irlanda, tsoapm, ora lo cambio. Stando a quanto mi dicono qui, "every second day" non lascia spazio a interpretazioni, mentre "every other day" necessita di' un contesto per significare la stessa cosa(? Che non riesco a riprodurre, mi vengono in mente tutte frasi che secondo me si traducono in altro modo)..."I usually go swimming every other day but today" , "I love you like every orher day".... queste frasi le direi se volessi dire "ogni altro giorno" e non "un giorno si e l' altro no"...... o secondo voi si traducono altrimenti?

To londoncalling: in che particolari circostanze useresti questa frase?


----------



## tsoapm

There’s a certain ambiguity to it, certainly; it’s just not a problem I would generally solve by using ‘every second day’ instead. Anyhow, we’re used to the idea that you can’t really understand things without context here.


----------

